# old school UC treatment



## stone hill farm (Jul 5, 2015)

Hello all,  Waylon our 5 mo Nigerian is on his second round of treatment for UC.  He seems to have responded well and feeling MUCH BETTER.  I read, while skimming through older posts about a maintenance treatment that was someone's grandfathers treatment that worked wonderfully with apple cider vinegar,water and....now i can't find it here.  Any help, anyone ?  

The vet has been great, and i have no problem using her but i would much rather avoid the chemicals for him if at all possible for maintaining.   Thanks  !


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jul 7, 2015)

If I were you, I'd treat with whatever the vet gives you until he is recovered and then start adding ACV to his water. 

5 months is awfully young to be dealing with UC. Is he castrated? What is he getting fed?


----------



## stone hill farm (Jul 8, 2015)

Do you mean amonium chloride ?  If so, yes-- not sure what ACV is...new to having goats...he is being fed hay as we cut the grain on the vets advice, has plenty of fresh water and outdoor fresh grass access.  This was his 2nd round with UC. We also have his brother and he is fine...bit of a puzzle...


----------



## animalmom (Jul 9, 2015)

ACV is, I think, Apple Cider Vinegar.  

I use plain white vinegar for my Nigerian Dwarf goats: wethers, bucks, and does.  My 3 pens each has a 55 gal barrel that is used to keep water in the pen's bucket.  I take a gallon of the white vinegar and put 1/4 in each of the 2 doe pens and the rest in the barrel for the boys (bucks and wethers).  This is done once a week, and (finding some wood to knock) knock on wood I have not had a problem with UC.  The idea is to keep the water a little bit acidic to aid in breaking up any calcium in the urinary tract.

AC is what you seem to be using, and that is generally considered THE treatment for UC.  I do hope your boy pulls through.  Is Waylon castrated or is he intact, and how about a picture of the little darling (please and thank you)?


----------



## stone hill farm (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks for the info, i was told to try the apple cider vinegar but the same way as you described it...He is castrated and we have cut out the grain as well, jus^ feeding second cut hay and so e fresh veggies and fruit now and then.  I'll post some pics soon.

Thanks


----------

